# Henry's Lake Idaho



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a cabin up by Henry's lake and i used to fish it all the time when i was a kid with my Grandpa. We mostly trolled with worm and marshmallow and we pulled in big fish all the time and limited out every outing. I stopped fishing it some years back due to the drought and my Grandpa passing and no more boat. But i am going back up this year with fishing being the main thing on my mind. Any one been up there lately and willing to share whats been working for them? I will be doing some shore fishing and also some trolling from a Boston Whaler.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

its closed right now until memorial day i believe. will have to wait a while to get any type of reports


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry should of been a little more clear. By lately i meant the last year or two.  Ya it opens Memorial day weekend.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

If my memory serves me right it is now an artificial only lake. I could be way bad wrong on that however. The last time I was up there I was just camping and watching the boaters come in. Most of them were using some sort of large streamer type fly and all of them had very nice fish.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

The lake opens on Memorial day weekend and I'm planning on heading up there on Memorial day to hook into some huge cutts!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

It's open to bait fishing also, although flies usually outproduce bait or trolling. And to heck with the cutts, it's all about the brook trout and hybrids!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Dude...I have ths same memories of Henry's with the same set up! The old worm and marshmallow worked wonders! I have been there recently and here is my advice. First of all, as far as time to go... I like to go the first week or two of June. You typically avoid the crowds and the the fishing is still hot. Also the fish are still very shallow and the weeds are almost non-existant. (As a matter of fact, last time I was there I was float tubing in like 15 feet of water and watched schools of 24"+ trout swimming under my feet.) Second thing, get there EARLY, like when it it still dark. I say this for all the obvious reasons but also because the wind. Almost everytime I have been there in the recent years, the wind has picked up at around noon almost to the minute. The second this happens, you can usually kiss the fishing goodbye. There have been a few times where the wind hasn't kicked up and the fishing stay on, but I typically have had the most success right as the sun is coming up. As far as what to use...my little brother caught a MONSTER hybrid on a worm, while slowly trolling. I typically fly-fish but couldn't manage to get any on buggars or leeches last time I went. It was frustrating because I could actually see the fish and so I decided to drop a bigger, attrative chironomid and that was the ticket. Man I'm jealous! I wish I was going this year! I'm not sure if any of this helps but good luck and give a report when you're back. Oh and I have never been able to pick up any brooks up there (which I would really love to do) but from what I have heard, the inlets are typically good for them.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks i appreciate the info. I don't know why but it sounds like the worm still works up there. I am looking forward to some big fish this year. We have pulled some 7lb brooks out of there in the past and here to hopeing some are still there. I had someone pull a 12lb hybrid out right next to me like 10 yrs ago, they grow um big up there.
I hear down rigging works good there but have never tried it cuzz it's such a shallow lake. If anyone will be there Memorial day let me know. I should be up there.


----------

